# Scollop fishing Cape Cod



## bigcat (Nov 5, 2012)

This is what I hunt in the off season,bay scallops.


----------



## Blazin (Nov 5, 2012)

Yum!


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 8, 2012)

Yum Yum.

 Al


----------



## greendohn (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks DELICIOUS !! Maybe ya' better send me about,,oh,,I dunno,,maybe 10 ponds of 'em!! LOL!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 8, 2012)

10 ponds of them would be nice I suppose but I don't think they can live in ponds. Just 10 pounds please.

 Al


----------



## bigcat (Nov 9, 2012)

They are fun to catch..but afraid with the last two storms the season is over.
30 bucks a pound in the local fish markets.


----------

